

An in-depth look at the engine behind Crysis 2 - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/article/does-crysis-2-live-up-to-visual-expectations/

======
ramy_d
this post is misleading, it only briefly overviews global illumination in
cryengine 3.

